# Trephination of Meniscus



## joanne71178 (May 31, 2013)

"The Medial compartment revealed stable undersurface medial meniscal tear.  This was trephinated and injected with bone marrow."

Would this be unlisted? If so, what would be the 'compare to' code?  I read on Supercoder.com I could use 29881-22;  any thoughts on using this code?  

This is being done w/an ACL reconstruction (29888)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bethebest7 (May 31, 2013)

The trephination is a repair technique without sutures to stimulate self repair, the modifier -22 would be questionable given the facts you posted.  I don't know that I would charge a 29881 since you are not removing mensicus.  It is not a 29882 since there is no suturing.  I would go with the 29999 with description.  That's my opinion.

Brenda C., ASC Coder


----------



## nyyankees (May 31, 2013)

bethebest7 said:


> The trephination is a repair technique without sutures to stimulate self repair, the modifier -22 would be questionable given the facts you posted.  I don't know that I would charge a 29881 since you are not removing mensicus.  It is not a 29882 since there is no suturing.  I would go with the 29999 with description.  That's my opinion.
> 
> Brenda C., ASC Coder



29999 is correct. Don't use 29881.


----------



## joanne71178 (May 31, 2013)

Great thanks!  I will code the unlisted.  I forgot to ask what to use as the 'compare to' code, 29879?  Thanks again!


----------

